# Use 3600X stock cooler or replace?



## GrimLobster (Aug 22, 2019)

Bought 3600X, wondering if it's worth it to replace the Wraith Spire cooler with 3rd party cooler? What are people's experiences with the 3600X Wraith Spire? I've read it's noisy and not the best for keeping temperatures low. 
Not planning to manually overclock at this stage.
Would be ideal to get nice new cooler but have already put down around 1500 USD so would need good reasons to.

Pairing with RTX 2070 Super and 16GB (2x8) 3200MHz CL14 Ram, G.Skill Flare X.

I made a mistake in that I probably should've bought 3600 and aftermarket cooler. But store says that would be 'change of mind' so I can't take back unless faulty.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 22, 2019)

Test it and keep it until you can get a nice aftermarket one if needed.
The cooler will work, how good it is depends of your own standards.
Change of mind sounds BS to me, you can just say the product is not what you expected and change it.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 22, 2019)

replace, any cpu test using all 6 cores hits 100c full load after few minutes, buy an aio 240mm minimum. This is my thread I created about it, check it. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ryzen-3600.257635/


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 22, 2019)

It's not intel-level garbage, but it's not particularly great either, largely because it's a top-down monolithic heatsink that isn't particularly inventive or innovative. My 3700X comes with the Wraith Prism and still I don't plan on using it aside from as a backup, because it simply doesn't suffice in confined cases like mine. 

I'd just get a better cooler and use that while keeping/selling the Wraith Spire. You don't have to spend much to get a 212 Black, for example.


----------



## critofur (Dec 31, 2020)

I thought the stock cooler was "fine", and, never intended to overclock these CPUs as the gains seemed so minimal so as to be totally pointless, at least from seeing how little impact OC'ing gets you in benchmarks.

But, the recent trend of my CPU fan to keep spinning up briefly, then slow down, then back up, is getting on my nerves!  Couple that, with what I've read and I guess I should stop being lazy, and go ahead and install this "ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports DUO" (what a silly long name!) that I've had just sitting here on my shelf for months!  

You see, what I read is this: having a better cooler will cause your CPU to generally run faster, and less frequently slow down as it heats up (particularly w/this, and other recent AMD CPUs).  So, even if you don't overclock, you could benefit from a cooler CPU anyway.


----------



## EzioAs (Dec 31, 2020)

Metroid said:


> replace, any cpu test using all 6 cores hits 100c full load after few minutes, buy an aio 240mm minimum.



I honestly don't think OP needs to waste money on 240mm AIO coolers. Good, inexpensive air coolers will do just fine.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 31, 2020)

Over a year necro. Ain't that hard to check post dates.


----------

